# 64 impala trim removal



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can someone explain which is the easiest way to remove all the trim around the windows and side trim on a non ss. its the 14 pc side trim which I don't want to ruin. Thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pop it if thats bout it. it slides off but i never dared to remove it like that use several screwdrivers to build pressure on a large spot rather than on one small spot to cause any tweaking


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i know how to do the rear 1/4 panels .. and the doors ... 

lift up on the bottom of trim piece twist out from body, if you have the plastic clips they are a breeze ..if you got a newer set ..it is going to take more finesse ... 

the rear c shaped clip on the rear quater panel unbolts from inside the trunk ..

the doors on the front and back jambs there is screws that hold the trim tight 
and the rest should be like the rear 1/4 trim 

sorry i am not a pro at this hope this gets you started ... take your time


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js64_@Jul 19 2006, 10:22 PM~5806722
> *Can someone explain which is the easiest way to remove all the trim around the windows and side trim on a non ss. its the 14 pc side trim which I don't want to ruin. Thanks
> *




for the side trim.... from the door 2 the fender , they have bolts, u gotta loosen them...then take ur time just pop them out slowly...the rest just clips..just take ur time


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Apr 16, 2006)

what about the trim on the drip rails. how do you remove those?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lorinlewis23_@Jul 31 2006, 07:25 AM~5873662
> *what about the trim on the drip rails. how do you remove those?
> *


just tape em off, they have to be pryed off, not worth it...


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorinlewis23_@Jul 31 2006, 08:25 AM~5873662
> *what about the trim on the drip rails. how do you remove those?
> *


is it possible to buy new drip rails?


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2006, 06:49 AM~5880297
> *just tape em off, they have to be pryed off, not worth it...
> *


what do you do if you absolutly have to get them off to get the car into show condition. Do they sell replacement drip rail trim pieces?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

You CAN get the drip rail moulding off without ruining it, in fact its easy, just looks hard. Take a flathead screwdriver, sit on the inside of car sideways with your feet out the door, look up you see where the moulding lips in, stick the screwdriver in between the moulding and the lip where it ends, start at the front end, (closest to the front of car) and work your way back, once you get to where it curves down just twist it and pull gently. This worked great for me didn't wreck them at all!! Everyone told me it couldn't be done including my friend who is a professional glass installer. If your looking for show quality paint job, DONT MASK it!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Aug 7 2006, 07:27 PM~5920162
> *You CAN get the drip rail moulding off without ruining it, in fact its easy, just looks hard. Take a flathead screwdriver, sit on the inside of car sideways with your feet out the door, look up you see where the moulding lips in, stick the screwdriver in between the moulding and the lip where it ends, start at the front end, (closest to the front of car) and work your way back,  once you get to where it curves down just twist it and pull gently. This worked great for me didn't wreck them at all!! Everyone told me it couldn't be done including my friend who is a professional glass installer. If your looking for show quality paint job, DONT MASK it!! GOOD LUCK!
> *


trust me, they can be taped off and be show quality, its more hassel than its worth, but do what ever u want...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Give it a quick try then decide, I'm telling you its easy! and the you can sand blast behind it or do whatever you want to strip the paint, because true show quality also lasts long! remove all the old paint or have future problems. I'm completely redoing my 62, to be a lowrider show car I sandblasted the whole body and have it on a rotisserie right now, thats why I had to remove everything, I mean if your just repainting your car and its decent all ready I suppose you could mask them off and be all right, but if its got layers of paint on it all ready I've seen it get pretty ugly in that crevise!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorinlewis23+Jul 31 2006, 09:25 AM~5873662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




better to know whats under there than taping over it and not fixing it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Aug 7 2006, 08:16 PM~5920478
> *Give it a quick try then decide, I'm telling you its easy! and the you can sand blast behind it or do whatever you want to strip the paint, because true show quality also lasts long! remove all the old paint or have future problems. I'm completely redoing my 62, to be a lowrider show car I sandblasted the whole body and have it on a rotisserie right now, thats why I had to remove everything, I mean if your just repainting your car and its decent all ready I suppose you could mask them off and be all right, but if its got layers of paint on it all ready I've seen it get pretty ugly in that crevise!
> *


yes for a complete media blast it would have to be removed for shure, or like u said if there was a rust issue in the gutters, ive never had a impala that had any prolems in that area so i always taped them off and cleaned them out, but like i said do what ever you want...


----------



## lorinlewis23 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I really needed to remove mine because I am noticing a little rust in the gutters. I also am stripping all the old pain off to bare metal. Ill try tommorow and let you know how I do. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 7 2006, 11:42 PM~5922386
> *yes for a complete media blast it would have to be removed for shure, or like u said if there was a rust issue in the gutters, ive never had a impala that had any prolems in that area so i always taped them off and cleaned them out, but like i said do what ever you want...
> *



wish any of mines were like that.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

like they said... very possible. instead of a screw driver i used a 1 inch putty knife... worked great.. and put less pressure on one specific point.. only advice i have to u is not to let it twist to shit when u get if off.. iver herd that results in a not so tight fit when u put it back on.


----------

